# Firefox....argh!



## LadyFlynt (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, my Firefox decided to refuse to come up for me tonight. I ran Search and Destroy and Norton...no luck. I know Norton always wants to ask me if I want to "block" mozilla. NOooooo. Is there some kind of revenge against a competetor?
Should I do an uninstall, reinstall?

(and of course since this is IE I can't put up the smiliey throwing his comp!)


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to bail on FF..........


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 4, 2005)

okay, THAT helped a whole lot!!!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 4, 2005)

Seriously. It uses tons of ram.........


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 4, 2005)

oh, didn't know that....now why don't they tell you these things?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I finally got it up...after rebooting....


----------

